# UUC SSK Installed - First Impressions



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

palooka666 said:


> *you selling your m68's? *


I will be in the spring. Or then again, I guess if I'm buying new wheels and rims, I could sell them now since I have my winter's on.

I'll have to take some pics of the rims with the conti's on them. The fronts have plenty of tread, the rears are almost shot. The rims are in perfect condition.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Ack said:


> *Haha, I bet man. . .
> 
> I checked out the web last night and couldn't find any direct links to online stores that carry the ECIS CAI. If you know of some, send me the links. I'm pricing out 18'" rims with S03's and its coming to around $1,750. A total of $2k to drop on the car come spring. Aaahh, I'm nuts!! *


Dude order it up from here!

http://www.ecisbmw.com/order.htm

Don't wait until spring either dammit.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Hey Ack, you going through with the Miglia's for the summer set too? Or are you trying something different now?

If you want it to be a surprise don't bother answering.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> *Dude order it up from here!
> 
> http://www.ecisbmw.com/order.htm
> 
> Don't wait until spring either dammit.  *


You encouraging little bastard...:lmao:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Mystikal said:


> *You encouraging little bastard...:lmao: *


lol, the best part is that I told him it was $399 the other day, but it's now $325, so he can't resist.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> *lol, the best part is that I told him it was $399 the other day, but it's now $325, so he can't resist. *


If I had a 330 I'd just open up the exhaust valve and live happily ever after. With my little 323 though, I'm still thinking about the Shark Injector. No cheap free mods for me. :banghead:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Mystikal said:


> *If I had a 330 I'd just open up the exhaust valve and live happily ever after. With my little 323 though, I'm still thinking about the Shark Injector. No cheap free mods for me. :banghead: *


Haha, that's exactly what I've done. But now I crave even more sound...

BTW Pete just ordered the damn thing. That little shite!! :bigpimp:


----------



## palooka666 (Apr 23, 2002)

glad to be of some* assistance


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

Um, guess I'm a little late. I was going to recommend the Conforti intake over the ECIS. I feel that the Conforti looks like it belongs to our engine compartments more.

http://www.eurosporthighperformance.com/images/intake/E46_330i_Top.jpg 
http://www.eurosporthighperformance.com/images/intake/E46_330i_Right.jpg 
http://www.eurosporthighperformance.com/images/intake/E46_330i_Left.jpg


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Mystikal said:


> *Hey Ack, you going through with the Miglia's for the summer set too? Or are you trying something different now?
> 
> If you want it to be a surprise don't bother answering.  *


This is what I'm going with for the summer setup. Priced them out but I'm waiting until the end of the winter to order them.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Ack you gotta post pics once you get those, I love those rims, you got the whole package at a damn good price too $1700, everything I priced was more like $2700, then again I was also looking at 19's

You ordered both tires and rims from tirerack.com right??

Also can I ask why you have both 255 and 225 S-03's, isn't that a pretty big difference


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> *Ack you gotta post pics once you get those, I love those rims, you got the whole package at a damn good price too $1700, everything I priced was more like $2700, then again I was also looking at 19's *


19's are pretty pricey. I could've easily spent $4k on rims and wheels but I figure since most people have no clue about rims and most aftermarket rims look great, I thought these were the best of both worlds (inexpensive and great looking). Sure they are heavier than the $4k rims but then again AFAIK, they are still lighter than stock.

I'll post the pics in the spring when they are on the car.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Ack said:


> *19's are pretty pricey. I could've easily spent $4k on rims and wheels but I figure since most people have no clue about rims and most aftermarket rims look great, I thought these were the best of both worlds (inexpensive and great looking). Sure they are heavier than the $4k rims but then again AFAIK, they are still lighter than stock.
> 
> I'll post the pics in the spring when they are on the car. *


you cought me while I was editing my post, read above please


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I just did the same thing but here is what I had:
They are the same just silver and 19's but different tires

This order will be shipped from: Shreveport, Louisiana 

2 -- 19x8.5 Mille Miglia Evo5 Bright Silver Paint In Stock $299.00 $598.00 

2 -- 19x9.5 Mille Miglia Evo5 Bright Silver Paint Not Available $319.00 $638.00 

2 -- 245/35ZR19 Dunlop SP Sport 9000 . In Stock $218.00 $436.00 

2 -- 235/35ZR19 Dunlop SP Sport 9000 . Estimated 02/02/03 $208.00 $416.00 



Shipping Options from Shreveport, Louisiana (Select One) 

UPS GROUND $62.88 

FEDEX ECONOMY 2 DAY DEL $77.36 

FEDEX 3 DAY EXPRESS SAVER $73.76 
Most in-stock orders leave our warehouse within 24 hours.
Estimated shipping times are given in business days.
FedEx and UPS do not include Saturday or Sunday in calculating shipping time.
Saturday delivery available at an additional charge.
Please call 888-541-1777 to place any order that will require Saturday delivery.
FedEx orders require a signature for delivery.
See map for UPS shipping times to your area 



Order Total (based on selected ship method)

$2,150.88 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Additional Fees and Taxes:

Tax: $167.04
Excise Tax: $0.00
Disposal Fee: $8.00

Grand Total: $2,325.92 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sshuit (Apr 15, 2002)

omg. i got my UUC SSK and my UUC Swaybarbarians installed for about 250$Cdn = 180$USD. Your mechanics are laughing all the way to the bank


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Mystikal said:


> *You encouraging little bastard...:lmao: *


10% off right now!


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> *Also can I ask why you have both 255 and 225 S-03's, isn't that a pretty big difference *


It should've been the 245's in back. I must have selected the wrong tire size. I don't think 255's even fit on our cars.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> *
> 2 -- 245/35ZR19 Dunlop SP Sport 9000 . In Stock $218.00 $436.00
> 
> 2 -- 235/35ZR19 Dunlop SP Sport 9000 . Estimated 02/02/03 $208.00 $416.00 *


Uh, you may want to rethink those sizes. The 235/35/19 is already 2% larger than the stock 325i size, so you'd probably want to just avoid the 245/35/19 rears. Those are 3.1% off.

Go with 235/35/19 all around, on 19x8.5's. Ditch the 19x9.5's.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Ack said:


> *It should've been the 245's in back. I must have selected the wrong tire size. I don't think 255's even fit on our cars. *


255's will fit, but you'd just have an understeering pig. 

The 245/35/18 size is almost perfect, just 0.1% off the stock rears. Order that.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

tgravo2:

You are going to drive on 19s in LOUISIANA   I sure as hell would never want them in New Orleans with its ~51,000 potholes...

You are just asking for bent rims and horrible ride :yikes:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Mystikal said:


> *Uh, you may want to rethink those sizes. The 235/35/19 is already 2% larger than the stock 325i size, so you'd probably want to just avoid the 245/35/19 rears. Those are 3.1% off.
> 
> Go with 235/35/19 all around, on 19x8.5's. Ditch the 19x9.5's. *


ok cool, I did not know that. thanks. I don't know if I'm ordering them yet, just shopping around


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *tgravo2:
> 
> You are going to drive on 19s in LOUISIANA   I sure as hell would never want them in New Orleans with its ~51,000 potholes...
> 
> You are just asking for bent rims and horrible ride :yikes: *


I live outside of N.O., and everytime we go to the city I make someone else drive, I don't trust leaving my car out there


----------



## bonrob (May 3, 2002)

*any pics of the short shifter installed?*

xx


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: any pics of the short shifter installed?*



bonrob said:


> *xx *


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

I'll post some pics tomorrow. I didn't have a chance to take any this weekend.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Jspeed said:


> *Um, guess I'm a little late. I was going to recommend the Conforti intake over the ECIS. I feel that the Conforti looks like it belongs to our engine compartments more.
> 
> http://www.eurosporthighperformance.com/images/intake/E46_330i_Top.jpg
> http://www.eurosporthighperformance.com/images/intake/E46_330i_Right.jpg
> http://www.eurosporthighperformance.com/images/intake/E46_330i_Left.jpg *


This looks more best

http://e46fanatics.com/members/nate328Ci/Dinan4.jpg


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *This looks more best
> 
> http://e46fanatics.com/members/nate328Ci/Dinan4.jpg *


More best? :lmao:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> *More best? :lmao:  *


yup


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> *Pete I can't wait to try it out!!!
> 
> BTW, you need the ECIS. Just go get it dammit. If you don't like it, I'll gladly purchase it from you at a "reasonable" price.  *


let me try to understand this . . . Chris, you don't have the ECIS yet Ack has to get one because you encouraging him


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *let me try to understand this . . . Chris, you don't have the ECIS yet Ack has to get one because you encouraging him   *


What are friends for?? :lmao:

BTW that short shifter is bad f-ing ass. It must have reduced the throw length by at least 60%.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Ok, here's four pics I took of the UUC SSK going thru the gears.

From the top down, this is a pic of the shifter in 1st: (its hard to tell but the shifter doesn't sit as far forward as it used to)










2nd: (Blurry) and you can slightly see my CF Ebrake










3rd: (Clear again . . .)










4th:










And here is a side profile. It looks and feels like it sits lower now.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *let me try to understand this . . . Chris, you don't have the ECIS yet Ack has to get one because you encouraging him   *


Yeah, he's a pain in my *ss. First the UUC SSK, now the ECIS intake, then 18" rims. Man, at this rate, I'll replace my car by next spring. . .

You should see my basement, I have so much stuff down there from these mods, its crazy. One day I'm going to try to sell this stuff on EBAY.

HK Stereo Speakers & Radio
Mrytle Wood Trim
Original Shifter (Mrytle) & Shift Kit
Most of the trunk (carpet, plastic spare holder,etc.)
M68's (hopefully selling these soon) 
Original Rubber Pedals
Front Orange Reflectors

There's more, but I can't remember without actually going down there.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Ack said:


> *Yeah, he's a pain in my *ss. First the UUC SSK, now the ECIS intake, then 18" rims. Man, at this rate, I'll replace my car by next spring. . .
> 
> *


That's what good friends are for . . . I've got a good friend of mine now trying to find a hous eto buy in my neighborhood . . . soon he's going to find out what REAL bills are  

Also Pete, I am starting to think you should open up a BMW OEM store


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *That's what good friends are for . . . I've got a good friend of mine now trying to find a hous eto buy in my neighborhood . . . soon he's going to find out what REAL bills are
> 
> Also Pete, I am starting to think you should open up a BMW OEM store   *


Yeah, I'm looking into buying a house or duplex this summer. I need the deductions.

I wonder if BMW will buy this stuff back. . . hmmmmm

wishful thinking at least.


----------



## bonrob (May 3, 2002)

*Isn't the height of the shifter adjustable?*

xx


----------



## palooka666 (Apr 23, 2002)

can you adjust the postioning of the shifter when you install the SSK? maybe just tilt/angle of it?

or does 1st stay in the same place (or close thereabouts) to the OEM and the throws are just shorter?

I 'd like a short shift but I find the knob too far fwd of the steering wheel. I'd like to pull my arm back a bit (to the arm rest) and find the shifter where my hand falls.

I find the OEM set up a bit too far fwd for my preference.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

bonrob said:


> * Isn't the height of the shifter adjustable? *


As far as I know it is. I'll have to check out the instructions UUC sent and let you know.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

palooka666 said:


> *can you adjust the postioning of the shifter when you install the SSK? maybe just tilt/angle of it?*




I'm not sure about changing the angle of the SSK. I'll check into this.



> *or does 1st stay in the same place (or close thereabouts) to the OEM and the throws are just shorter?*




It isn't as far forward as the OEM. Each of the positions of the shifter are about 30% shorter than the OEM. So if the throw from Neutral to 1st is 5 inches, its now 3.5 inches. You will notice the difference the first time you get in the car.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

palooka666 said:


> *can you adjust the postioning of the shifter when you install the SSK? maybe just tilt/angle of it?*


UUC SSK is height-adjustable, but the angle is fixed. I find it perfectly comfortable. :dunno:


----------

